# pounds sugar



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm just wunder what is the number of pounds of sugar does it take to fill 10 large frames ,, when I cook syrup I put 12 pounds sugar in 3 qt water , and they each get the 12 pounds of sugar made into syurp and suck it down in less then a day I will check on sat or sun how full the frames are ......


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I can't say how many pounds of sugar it will take to fill frames. You can help the bees a bit by soaking the comb in syrup before you put them in the hive. Also stop fooling with those quart jars if they are taking a quart a day. Stop at the pizza joints near you and ask for the gallon jars they just throw in the trash any way. Even the plastic one that pickles and peppers come in will work.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I mix 12 pounds sugar with 3 qts water for each hive and so each hive gets 2 gallons of syurp a day ,, thats 24 pounds between the 2 hives ,, I have a feeder like mann lake has that holds 4 gallons ,,, if I used qt jars it would bee a all day job ,,,,, refilling them every 2 hours ...... so far I think each hive has about 45 to 60 pounds of sugar but there still taking 12 pounds ( 2 gals ) each a day ,,, will pull them open sat and look to see whats going on ,, good thing I got the sugar last fall $.0.99 a bag and got 250 pounds ,, will get 300 pounds this fall


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

That's a lot of feeding. Did you completely strip them of stores at harvest? Is that a regional thing? I've only ever kept and seen bees kept in WV/KY and south, and, unless there was a drought in mid-summer, the most I've seen given at fall feeding is a gallon every 3,4, 5 days or so. And, at that, we only fed them for a month or so. If the summer was good, and they were packing the brood boxes with stores in Aug/Sep, they didn't get a fall feeding at all. 

Not arguing with your methodology. Admittedly, this is my first year keeping them for myself, so I guess I don't know what kind of patterns I'll develop, and certainly don't know what is done in colder climates and for-profit operations where the hives are robbed hard.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Had a look today think there good ..... So will save the sugar for my other hobby


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Region to region bee keeping is different That is why having your state in the profile is so important*. Up here in the north I normal remove all the honey supers in mid August. Any thing after that is for the bees to over winter on. We depend on Golden Rod and Asters a lot for that fall collecting build up. In my area the Golden rod has bloomed and we had 20F above normal temps and minus 4 inches of rain fall for the time period so the Golden rod is noting but burnt up Brown rod. I also have not see many blooming Asters in the area this year.

So this year Feeding sugar syrup is a must for me. Along with a candy board added on the top bars as a last act before settling down to wait for February and slipping some pollen patties in the hives.

 Al


----------

